# Have you ever had a horse suddenly get SPOTS?



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 23, 2011)

Our 3y/o solid bay gelding suddenly has white spots! His sire is pintaloosa and I don't know about his dam, but it's insane looking! He's had a few white hairs (I'd hardly call them spots), but we clipped him and his face and back are covered in them...mainly his face! We were stunned when we clipped him, because he's not super young or anything, he's fixing to be 4 y/o. I don't have recent pictures of the spots, but I'll get them in the next day or two. Has anyone had a horse get spots so late? I've heard of yearlings and even 2y/os but never this late. He has no markings and no striped feet. He kind of has the white around the yes (forgot the term), but yeah we were stunned. Luckily the extremely random explosion of spots fits him well, he's a quirky little dude






Pictures on 2nd page!


----------



## ruffian (May 23, 2011)

Mottling?

Appaloosas can change every year. It's like getting a new gift to unwrap every spring.

Congrats!


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 23, 2011)

ruffian said:


> Mottling?
> 
> Appaloosas can change every year. It's like getting a new gift to unwrap every spring.
> 
> Congrats!



Nope! No mottling either. It's really strange haha! We have a varnish roan mare who has mottling and the white ringed eyes, and she changes every year



It's so neat to watch! I can't wait to get pictures tomorrow so y'all can see...my whole family laughs at him every time we see his "new face". Poor guy lol!


----------



## SNDFarms (May 23, 2011)

He's not grey is he?


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 23, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, no striped hooves, no mottling, but he DOES have sclera, right? And remember, some can hide the mottling inside their mouths, or on their "privates" (in his case his penis). There are lots of places the appaloosa mottling can be hiding.
> 
> You have me tickled! I can't WAIT to see him!



I'm glad you're excited



If it wasn't dark out I'd go get a recent picture of him right now lol. Here's one of him last summer (the way he's looked since the say we've bought him...solid bay!) He's "thing" is hangin out too...would you say it has mottling? I THINK he has sclera. It's not as prominent as my mare's but he's got more white around his eyes than our two solid horses (they have no appy in their blood).


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 23, 2011)

SNDFarms said:


> He's not grey is he?



No he's not



He has no greying around his eyes, and I'm pretty sure he would have greyed out (atleast mostly) by now if he was.


----------



## SNDFarms (May 23, 2011)

JaiteraMiniatures said:


> No he's not
> 
> 
> 
> He has no greying around his eyes, and I'm pretty sure he would have greyed out (atleast mostly) by now if he was.


He looks JUST like my 3 Y/O Stallion, I clipped him three weeks ago, and I noticed today he has several white hairs growing back into his bay coat.. interesting..


----------



## SNDFarms (May 23, 2011)

Here's a Pic of my 3 Y/O he looks like your horses brother! lol



You can't see the whites hairs.. ..


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2011)

hhmmmmmmmmmmmm this is interesting! I can't wait to see a closer picture.


----------



## SNDFarms (May 24, 2011)

Here's pics from my horse, 1st pic of Neck, 2nd of Shoulder.. You can clearly see the white hairs, I don't know if it's the same on Jaitera horse....


----------



## SNDFarms (May 24, 2011)

Two more pics, 1st of Side which is covered with white hairs, and 2nd of face..



you can click to enlarge and REALLY see them, I'm almost thinking he's turning grey, but he doesn't have any of the other indicators, such as white/grey around the eyes and such..



,

Jaitera, is this the same thing going on with your horse?


----------



## ClickMini (May 24, 2011)

If neither of his parents are grey, he will not grey out. I have a dark bay mare that has white hairs throughout her coat as well. I believe it comes from the Sabino gene. Adds a bit of interest, I think!


----------



## SNDFarms (May 24, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> If neither of his parents are grey, he will not grey out. I have a dark bay mare that has white hairs throughout her coat as well. I believe it comes from the Sabino gene. Adds a bit of interest, I think!


If it was from the Sabino gene wouldn't you have noticed from a younger age?



Which he very well could have had them and I just simply didn't notice!



Hmmm


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (May 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Sorry, this is kinda off topic, but I have a 6 yr old strawberry roan mare out of a buckskin and a red roan. She has a very large spot on her hind leg/hip, and we've always thought it was just a large roan spot. She has some roan hairs all over, but the are limited. It gets bigger everytime we clip her for the first time in the spring. We recently took her to a new trainer, and he said he thought she might have some Sabino in her... any ideas on this?

This is her freshly clipped...

the second one is her spot....

and the third one is one of her at nationals, she was darker, but you can still see her spot...


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 24, 2011)

Sorry everyone I was gone all day at the beach (it's our first day of summer vacation here!). I will FOR SURE get a picture tomorrow, I promise!



And to SND farms, my boy doesn't have white hair mixed in like that.They're larger spots than those (not HUGE, but about the size of dime or a bit smaller). They're in a giant clump on his face and scattered randomly on his back! Your boy is very handsome though! Is he silver bay or just bay? Again, I promise to have pictures tomorrow for you guys. He may even get a bath for the occasion...he's quite dirty! haha


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 25, 2011)

Okay! Here are the pictures



I hope y'all are still watching this post, if not I'll probably just message the pictures to you guys. Anyway, here they are. Sorry for the pony being dirty



Oh, and his name is Spartacus, we usually call him Sparty haha!

FACE:
















BODY:
















I really hope you guys come back to answer xD I think his face spots are priceless



hehe.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2011)

You will have to change his name from Sparty to Spotty



My chocolate mare (call her chocolate cos I haven't a clue what colour she is) started to get grey spots/marks at the age of 7 so I know it is possible. She has a leopard grandfather and appy nose and genitals. Does your boy have appy genitals?

This is her a few years ago






This is her now


----------



## shelia (May 25, 2011)

They do not look like appy spots to me. I am stumped though. Does anyone think the might be birdcatcher spots?


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2011)

shelia said:


> Does anyone think the might be birdcatcher spots?


could very well be, good thinking Batman





This is Catch a Bird


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 25, 2011)

My Quarter Horse (we think thts what he is) has birdcatcher spots, and they do look very simular. Spartacus just has a WHOLEEEE lot more haha. I thought they had to have TB blood in them t get the spots? I guess wayyyy, wayyyyy, wayyyyyy back when Sparty could have had a TB in his blood? lol Like I said early he really has no appy characteristics so I'm not surprised if the spots aren't appy related. His sire is pintaloosa though and his paternal half sister (who we own) has some appy roaning on her rump. Who knows



lol It's really not too important because he can't ever be bred or anything. Thanks so much for responding! I certainly hope he keeps them though, they suit him much better than plain bay



If y'all can think of anything else they may be please tell me...I'd love to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2011)

Pintaloosa's can produce wildly different looking foals. We have three half sisters, one is bay roan (no appy/pinto), one is bay pinto (no appy), the third is a silver bay pintaloosa. We had a half brother too that was a bay pintaloosa.

As for appy spotting, it's common for some to 'appy' more as they mature. We've had solid foals turn appy at 3-5 years. Why I gave up on appy breeding, leave it to the pros!


----------



## SNDFarms (May 26, 2011)

Jaitera - I think mine does carry the Taffy/Silver Gene, I've just never tested him.. 






Those spot on your little guy sure looks like Birdcatcher Spots, I'm no expert, but I have seen them several times on Large horses, mainly in the TB breed, this is the first one I have seen in a miniature, but I'm sure they're out there. 





Looking at the underside and muzzle in the last photo's of your boy, he looks like he may carry the Pangare/Mealy Gene as well.


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2011)

SNDFarms said:


> Looking at the underside and muzzle in the last photo's of your boy, he looks like he may carry the Pangare/Mealy Gene as well.






I agree


----------



## supaspot (May 26, 2011)

definately looks like birdcatcher spots to me , whatever it is its cool


----------



## Zipper (May 26, 2011)

He will be so nice looking as he keeps adding his spots.

I have a pintolossa and she was a black and white pinto now she has white roaning and white spots in the black and

black spots on her white.

I was like you wondering what was happening to her and every spring .


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 26, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I agree



I'm pretty sure he does



His muzzle and belly are tan and his black points aren't JET black.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 26, 2011)

supaspot said:


> definately looks like birdcatcher spots to me , whatever it is its cool



Thanks! It's most definitely different, that's for sure


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 26, 2011)

Zipper said:


> He will be so nice looking as he keeps adding his spots.
> 
> I have a pintolossa and she was a black and white pinto now she has white roaning and white spots in the black and
> 
> ...


I know what you mean! Our black varnish roam paint mare was just plain black with some white hairs as a foal, but now (she's 3) shes TOTALLY white except on hr face and leg bones



It was insane! She doesn't even look like the same horse lol,even her skin went from black to pink haha! The appys are so random.


----------

